# Entscheidungshilfe für diese 3 Managed-Server (Provider) gesucht



## Silmarillion (25. August 2005)

Hallo,

da bei uns in naher Zukunft ein Umzug auf einen größeren Server ansteht, stehe ich nun vor der Qual der Wahl den passenden Provider samt angemessener Hardware zu finden.
Derzeit sind wir (noch?) bei all-inkl.com.
Bei diesem Hoster ist der Support zwar absolut erstklassig, dafür die Angebote jedoch hoffnungslos veraltet.
Jetzt gilt es halt abzuwägen:

*Lieber schlechterer Support und bessere/aktuelle Hardware, oder eben Top-Suppport, dafür aber veraltete Hardware?*

Vielleicht hat ja der/die ein-oder andere von Euch noch wertvolle Tipps (am besten aus eigener Erfahrung heraus) parat, und kann mir bzgl. einer Entscheidungsfindung ein klein wenig weiterhelfen!?
Würde mich freuen. 

Hier einmal die Angebote, die aktuell in Frage kommen:

*all-inkl.com*:

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 
1024 MB RAM 
60.000 MB Speicherplatz 
500 GB Traffic
-----------------------------------------
109,00 monatlich
99,00 Einrichtungsgebühr


*1und1.de*:

Intel Pentium 4 mit 2,66 GHz
1.024 MB DDR-RAM
80 GB Festplatte
500 GB Traffic/Monat
------------------------------------------
79,00 monatlich
99,00 Einrichtungsgebühr

oder

Intel Pentium 4 mit 3,0 GHz
2.048 MB DDR-RAM
120 GB Festplatte
750 GB Traffic/Monat
--------------------------------------------
109,00 monatlich
99,00 Einrichtungsgebühr


*Strato*:

Intel Pentium 4 mit 2,66 GHz
1.024 MB DDR-RAM
80 GB Festplatte
750 GB Traffic/Monat
------------------------------------------
69,00 monatlich
00,00 Einrichtungsgebühr

oder

Intel Pentium 4 mit 3,060 GHz
2.048 MB DDR-RAM
120 GB Festplatte
Unlimited GB Traffic/Monat
------------------------------------------
109,00 monatlich
00,00 Einrichtungsgebühr


Tja, eine Entscheidung will hier gründlichst überlegt sein!

Aktuelle Daten unseres vBulletin-Boards nach knapp einem Jahr Onlinezeit:

~ 325.000 Beiträge
~ 1250 Mitglieder

Gruss,
Silmarillion


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. August 2005)

Hallo Silmarillion,

es kommt halt immer drauf an, was du haben möchtest. Was findest du denn an den Angeboten völlig veraltet? Die Hardware? "Der Preis"?

Bei "Managed Dienstleistung" gilt es halt genau zu schauen, was unter Managed jeweils verstanden wird. Bei manch einem Anbieter eben nur das Aktuellhalten der Pakete, bei manch einem auch individuelle Softwareinstallation, die bei anderen Firmen entweder überhaupt nicht oder nur gegen einen hohen Aufpreis durchgeführt wird oder aber auch noch Kundenumzug auf den neuen Server inklusive ist.


----------



## Silmarillion (26. August 2005)

Hallo Arne,

mit veraltet meine ich schlichtweg die Hardware. Ein AMD 1300 Duron ist schlichtweg nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ebenso dürftig und nicht mehr zeitgemäß erscheinen die beiden anderen Alternativen von all-inkl.com. (XL und XXL Managed Server)

Dafür ist der Support, wenn man ihn denn einmal braucht, bei all-inkl.com natürlich wesentlich flotter und auch kulanter, als der der Massenhoster Strato und 1und1.
Bei all-inkl.com ist es bspw. jederzeit problemlos möglich, kostenlose Software oder auch Hardware-Updates durchführen zu lassen, was bei den beiden anderen genannten nahezu unmöglich ist.
Dafür muss man jedoch, zumindest derzeit, die eindeutig schlechtere Hardware und höhere Festpreise in Kauf nehmen.
Da wir momentan einiges an Leistungsreserven brauchen, käme für uns eigentlich nur der XL für 109,00 in Frage. Und für diesen Preis bekommt man bei der Konkurrenz inzwischen eben wesentlich mehr geboten. (nur auf die Hardware bezogen!)

btw - wirklich "Up-to-Date" ist keiner der Anbieter. Weder all-inkl.com, Strato noch 1und1 halten die Managed-Server, was Updates anbelangt auf dem Laufenden.

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. August 2005)

Hallo Silmarillion!

1&1 kann ich nach persönlichen Desastern nicht empfehlen ...
*Aktion 1: *Ein Umzug des Rechnungsempfängers veranlasste 1&1 den Vertrag zu beenden, den Server zu killen und dann den Vertrag zu neueren (teureren) Konditionen zu schalten. Ein Anruf mit extrem geschwollener Halsschlagader brachte zwar den Vertrag wieder in Ordnung (das dürfen die nämlich nicht einfach so), aber die Daten mussten (nach einrichten aller nötiger Software... und viel Zeit) auf Backupstand gebracht werden.
*Aktion 2:* Konto des Rechnungsempfängers ändert sich. 1&1 erhielt die Informationen (telefonische Kundenbetreuung). Irgendwann war die Verbindung zum Server tot.
Ein Anruf klärte auf: Der Rechnungsbetrag konnte nicht vom Konto abgebucht werden, also Sperre ohne Hinweis. Der Witz: Der Betrag sollte vom "alten" Konto bezogen werden, was natürlich nicht mehr ging.
*Aktion 3:* Fristgerechte Kündigung mit entsprechende Bestätigung wurde durchgeführt ... 1&1 buchte sich noch mal fein einen Betrag ab. Es folgte eine Rückbuchung und ein paar scharfe Worte per Telefon.

Ich bin kein 1&1-Hasser, eine Zeitlang habe ich die Rootserver und Managed Server empfohlen (und zwar ohne deren Provisionssystem in Anspruch zu nehmen). Der Kundendienst verlief lange Zeit bei vielen Kunden auch problemlos. Vor einem Jahr ist es extrem geworden.. die Sanktionen die der Kunde ertragen muss sind grausam. Selbst wenn der Kunde gar nichts verkehrtes gemacht hat. Zack, Server gekillt. Peng, Leitung gekappt. Hinterher gibt es keine Entschuldigung... teilweise sind Kundenbetreuer sogar unverschämt. (Don't blame the good ones!)
Scheinbar schauen die nur noch auf die Kohle.

Zu Strato kann ich nicht viel sagen.

Bisher konnte ich Hosteurope immer empfehlen. Teuer, aber erstklassiger Service (und aktuellere Serversysteme).

Derzeit achte ich darauf regionale Angebote in Anspruch zu nehmen. Erstens hat man dann den Anbieter in der Nähe, wenn es Probleme gibt schaut man einfach persönlich mit dem Knüppel vorbei  und zweitens stärkt man dadurch kleinst- und mittelständische Betriebe.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. August 2005)

Hi Silmarillion,

ich kann dir einen Managed Server mit deiner gewünschten Hardware anbieten. Managed heißt, dass die Software stets aktuell ist und auch Softwareerweiterungen bzw. Softwareinstallationen unentgeltlich vorgenommen werden.

Wenn du weitergehendes Interesse hast, schick' mir bitte einfach eine PM.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. August 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du weitergehendes Interesse hast, schick' mir bitte einfach eine PM.


Ich wollte es bloss nicht erwähnen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. August 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wollte es bloss nicht erwähnen


*slaps Neuro around through the whole world *


----------



## jerry0110 (29. August 2005)

oder du guckst mal hier

http://www.server4you.de/de/d/index.html


----------



## manomano (29. August 2005)

Hallo der Thread ist ja richtig passend.
Bin auch auf der Suche, bzw. für einen Freund?!

Kannst dich ja mal per PN bei mir melden!
@Arne


----------

